# Anyone else's Spoo have "people eyes"?



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

The reason he looks away is that when dogs 'communicate', staring straight at another dog would be considered aggressive and he looks away to 'back down' There are a lot of body signals dogs give each other and to us! Online are many articles on how to read a dog's signals/body movements.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Vogue is a little reserved/cautious at first if people come on too strong. Once she has met them she gets bolder and bolder, putting her feet up on my front gate and nosing them for pets. If they "zombie walk "(staring at dog arms out stretched to pet her) she will back away or lay at my feet. I'm not used to it but think that at least if she isn't fearful of polite people that I'm OK with her not being all over everyone. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## P2alix (Jul 4, 2013)

Chai had a stare down at the pet food shop. Chai and I walk to our local pet shop for dog food on a regular basis it is good for her lots of smells and people and things like ginormous parrots hanging about. With all this our goal is to be calm and well behaved. So I am talking to the owner and she is being pretty good sitting by me we do a couple corrections but otherwise great. Then the giant loud parrot goes by on someone's arm and she is barking and growling. Not completely unexpected in fact normal for six months it was what happened after she calmed down that was odd. The pet shop owner was looking her in the eye and she started to growl at him. Mind you we had been talking for 10 min









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

Both of my spoos like to look around corners with one eye when playing with me lol 

Max is really good at begging for food while not actually making eye contact. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Haha!! I love that look in his eyes, Lou has "human eyes" but in a different way ... Her eyes are closer together than other poodles and I think it makes her facial expressions look human-like, and her tan color also helps that LOL, but Apollo and Lou are not suspicious of strangers if I say: "Hiiiii !!" And "It's ok" those 2 things let them know there is no threat, let me see if I can find a picture of Lou's facial expression ...

















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TrueColors (Nov 18, 2012)

I always loved Jenna's eyes , she has so much expression ! Although iv'e heard a few people say a poodle is truly a human in a dogs body ... I'm starting to actually believe it now !


----------



## P2alix (Jul 4, 2013)

I always thought this was a bratty little girl look


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

P2alix said:


> View attachment 96633
> 
> I always thought this was a bratty little girl look


paris hilton should look so good!


----------



## KellyL (Apr 17, 2013)

That picture of Cain made me laugh out loud...so cute/funny!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Yeah - Pippin has such expressive eyes - she can go from cheeky to plaintive and neglected as in "oh pity poor me and give me a treat/play with me" in, well, the blink of an eye! 

Both mine also do the whole "peeking from under the lashes" thing, particularly when they're being naughty... it's so funny!


----------

